# KG Rohre auseinander machen , wie am besten...?



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2017)

Morsche
Wie macht ihr das. Ist ja abartig wie die Teile zusammen halten ....


----------



## Zacky (23. Dez. 2017)

abflexen und dann mit Gummimanschetten verbinden... 

...na nee, geht sicher anders...  ...durch Drehen und leichtes Hin- & Herkippen löst sich das Ganze auch irgendwann. Wenn die Teile dann grob lose sind und Du noch die Bögen z.Bsp. demontieren möchtest, wurde mir von einer Heizung-,Sanitär-Fachkraft gezeigt, die Teile auf einer Kante durch stetigen Druckwechsel - Kippen - Überstrecken - Drehen des Gesamten (oder wie man das beschreiben soll) auseinanderhebeln. Ansonsten habe ich die Bögen auch schon mit einem Gummihammer und sanfter Gewalt auseinander bekommen.

Ist aber wirklich schon ein Sch***job.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2017)

Ziehen und drehen.....ggf neu


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2017)

Kleines Holz und mit dem hammer leicht bearbeiten bis es sich löst. ansonsten wirklich nur abflexen. habe mich selbst schon stunden mit sowas beschäftigt bis ich aufgegeben habe.


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Das Problem bei dem Spiel sind die Flansche. Da will ich nicht mit soviel Kraft dran gehen . Nicht das ich die noch kaputt mach .


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Dez. 2017)

Meine Flex ist mir fürs Wasser zu schade.
Klassische Handsäge, gibt es im Baumarkt für 5 Einheiten.

Direkt an den Gefäßen nutze ich Flexmuffen. Auf den längeren Strecken KG-Muffen. Da bekommt man alles mit Hammer/Holz oder Gummihammer wieder auseinander.


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Also auseinander machen , keine Chance.
Hab das eine nun abgeschnitten .


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2017)

Die Muffe erwärmen, heißen Lappen oder so
und das zu ziehende Rohr mit einer Wasser Pumpen Zange greifen / bewegen und ziehen oder Hammer und Holz.


----------



## tosa (23. Dez. 2017)

und beim nächsten Mal nicht mit der Klempnerpaste zusammenstecken sondern mit Vaseline, die läßt sich meistens dann besser lösen!


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Ich hab alle Rohre mit ganz normalem Pflanzenöl zusammen gesteckt . Klappt Prima , nur wenn sich das Öl nach Jahren Verflüchtigt ist das wie zusammen geklebt ( leider ) .


----------



## tosa (23. Dez. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Rohre mit ganz normalem Pflanzenöl zusammen gesteckt . Klappt Prima , nur wenn sich das Öl nach Jahren Verflüchtigt ist das wie zusammen geklebt ( leider ) .



siehst du, deswegen besser Vaseline....


----------



## andreas w. (25. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> siehst du, deswegen besser Vaseline....


... und lieber etwas zu viel als zu wenig. Erfahrungssache .


----------



## lollo (25. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

kann ich bestätigen mit der Vaseline, habe es auch nach Jahren wieder offen bekommen, natürlich ist es beim 110  Rohr
etwas aufwendiger als beim 40 Rohr.  Leicht anwärmen hilft auch.


----------



## Boxerfan (27. Dez. 2017)

Nimm Vaseline oder Spülmittel


----------



## sugger1234 (27. Dez. 2017)

hab WD40 oder Silikonspray hin gespritzt Rohr etwas bewegen und drehen, dann ging es auch auseinander


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Dez. 2017)

Spülmittel oder WD 40 macht die Gummidichtungen kaputt.


----------



## Michael H (27. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Und Gesund für die Fische sollte das auch nicht sein , egal wie verdünnt das wird , wenns in den Teich gelangt .


----------

